

North Korea fires on South Korea – live coverage - JacobIrwin
http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/blog/2010/nov/23/north-korea-fires-south-korea

======
rtuck
This is coverage from an event last November. While interesting, I'm not sure
how it's relevant. Can you provide some context?

